# Edible Sharks In The Surf?



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok, so I've been hitting sharks the last three days. I've been running some live baits out, and actually trying for them. A bit more exciting than my usual pompano, and whiting. 

I'm interested in hearing opinions on which sharks can be kept. Do people keep spinners, or other common sharks that are around Navarre Beach? I've done some research, and found that most are edible, it comes down to proper prep, and bleeding them. Then I see some people say they are all terrible. Seems to be a matter of personal taste. I'm thinking about keeping one, but I don't want to waste my time and energy if it's not worth it.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Black tips and spinners are the best IMO unless you can get a mako from the beach. But Ive also had bull to which wasn't bad if properly bleed and prepped. The biggest thing is gutting it as soon as you can since they pee through their skin. I gut them ASAP and then tie em up and leave them in the salt water for about 30 min. Then either stuff em with ice till Im ready to leave, or take them straight home. 

I take my shark and put it in buttermilk for 24 hours (some people don't) then I take it out and marinate it in Italian dressing for a couple hours before I throw it on the grill on medium heat over tin foil. I have green and red peppers and white onions that I cut into slices and throw on top of the fillets. I LOVE it... Hope this helps. Also worth reading up on minimum length for each shark and which ones you can/cant keep.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried a vouple of times a year for 10ish years to prep one and eat. They all turned out HORRIBLE. I used every recipe and technique that you can think of. Then an old timer advised me that it wasn't the techniques, it was the shark. DO NOT try to eat an Atlantic Sharpnose! haha There is no way to do them right. 

Since then I have tried some Blacktip and Spinner. It was fine.

Atlantic Sharpnose are slender, have black tips on ALL fins and have a few white freckles on their bodies. Most people call them Blacktips because they have black on all of their fins. Blacktips do not. Learn the difference and you will have a much better eating experience. haha


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Gutting them immediately will require soaking afterward. Leaving them in the water with their tail severed bleeds them completely and can eliminate the need for soaking. The waste is stored in their blood stream, so thorough bleeding is critical.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys. All great information. This is pretty much what I've read as well. I see the importance of bleeding them immediately. I was surprised to read spinners are 54" minimum. I know there are many around our beach. 

I landed a decent spinner, around 3-3.5 ft a couple days ago. I've had 5 on in the last three days, but most are spitting the bait after a long run, or I'm not getting a good hook set.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

What species of shark are commonly found in the surf here, besides spinners? I need to be able to quickly identify them. I've never really tried to catch any until now.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*What I learned*

The first shark I caught offshore and had a prolonged fight. The shark was dead by the time we hoisted it up the platform. My buddy insisted it was a Blackfin and it was going to be the best! Fast forward after soaking a day in a brine, cooked on a grill after marinating in a fruity marinade with soy sauce, it was terrible. Turned out it was a grey shark.

About 6 months later, I caught what I thought was a blacktip, but I am sure it was a spinner. They look identical except the little fin aft of their anal opening on their underside is black for spinners. I bled it immediately and soaked in buttermilk over night. I actually used milk and vinegar. I processed the meat and froze it. A week later, I served two large bowls at Lane's gumbo gathering this year and posted them as "shark bites". Many people couldn't believe it was shark. Success!

The easiest way to clean the shark is to first stick your filet knife in through the gills and cut the heart and lungs to stop blood from pumping into the shark. Cut the tail off and watch the blood pour out. Next, feel the top of the head and run your hand down to where it goes from hard to soft. Insert filet knife in and cut across and down the sides to the anal opening. Repeat on the other side, and cut off the entrails at the anal opening. You now have a large hunk of meat to harvest steaks off of. I butterfly it open next. To harvest the meat, I skimmed a little above the skin to avoid the urine issue. The soaking is important if you smell any strong/odd odor coming off the shark. Before I cook the meat, I soak again in my milk/vinegar solution with spices. Then I batter and fry, or rinse, bake, grill....

Hope this helps. Have fun. Oh, the other key is to get them in fast, and end the fight. The fight fills them up with urine in the meat.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Quackjn (Mar 10, 2014)

If you are going to keep one to try please keep a blacktip or spinner and not anything else that is legal to keep. The reason I say this is that you can keep blacktip in the 3-4' range and have more than enough food where as with any other species they would have to be 54" to the fork meaning more potential waste if you don't like it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

save the pain, mess and supplies as well as all the $$$ on the soaking. Just get a good steak and have a good meal.


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

Sunshine17 said:


> Black tips and spinners are the best IMO unless you can get a mako from the beach. But Ive also had bull to which wasn't bad if properly bleed and prepped. The biggest thing is gutting it as soon as you can since they pee through their skin. I gut them ASAP and then tie em up and leave them in the salt water for about 30 min. Then either stuff em with ice till Im ready to leave, or take them straight home.
> 
> I take my shark and put it in buttermilk for 24 hours (some people don't) then I take it out and marinate it in Italian dressing for a couple hours before I throw it on the grill on medium heat over tin foil. I have green and red peppers and white onions that I cut into slices and throw on top of the fillets. I LOVE it... Hope this helps. Also worth reading up on minimum length for each shark and which ones you can/cant keep.


I also use buttermilk and Italian dressing when I grill sharks I catch.

I had family over to my house and I fried a mess of fish consisting of Redfish, Cobia, Grouper and Black Tips. My family asked why I fried chicken along with the fish? The Black Tips had a taste similar to Chicken Planks from Long John Silvers. I thought it was a fluke, so I fried some Black Tips a few weeks later and it did taste like the planks. I do use a batter close to LJS, so maybe that threw off the taste a little?


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

boatnbob said:


> The first shark I caught offshore and had a prolonged fight. The shark was dead by the time we hoisted it up the platform. My buddy insisted it was a Blackfin and it was going to be the best! Fast forward after soaking a day in a brine, cooked on a grill after marinating in a fruity marinade with soy sauce, it was terrible. Turned out it was a grey shark.
> 
> About 6 months later, I caught what I thought was a blacktip, but I am sure it was a spinner. They look identical except the little fin aft of their anal opening on their underside is black for spinners. I bled it immediately and soaked in buttermilk over night. I actually used milk and vinegar. I processed the meat and froze it. A week later, I served two large bowls at Lane's gumbo gathering this year and posted them as "shark bites". Many people couldn't believe it was shark. Success!
> 
> ...


That is a great idea about stopping the blood flow by taking out the heart and lungs. I will do that the next time I catch a shark.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

I've eaten every Atlantic Sharpnose I've caught for the last several years. I cut the gills and hang them up while on the beach and do normal fish frying methods afterwords. Great everytime. I think some go over board with the care for shark meat. I had a buddy do the same when I wasn't around and his family loved it as well.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody ever tried Nurse Shark? We always seam to catch a few that are well over 54", but we always cut them loose. I noticed the other day that they were keepers. For some reason I always assumed that they had to be let go. No idea why. Anyway, anyone ever eat one?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

rlbonds said:


> I've eaten every Atlantic Sharpnose I've caught for the last several years. I cut the gills and hang them up while on the beach and do normal fish frying methods afterwords. Great everytime. I think some go over board with the care for shark meat. I had a buddy do the same when I wasn't around and his family loved it as well.


I might have to disagree on this one. I bled a spinner on the beach, and immediately brought the rest home to harvest. I smelled like urine then, and after I let it soak overnight in milk, buttermilk, and vinegar. Although the meat tasted pretty good, after it was fried. 

I might try this again, and leave the shark in the water longer to hopefully remove the urine. I would like to try the same method with a blacktip, and see if it smells the same as the spinner. 

So, overall the meat was good. Light, flaky, white meat and no strong fish taste. That said, I can't get past the meat smelling like ammonia right before cooking. I have plenty in the freezer now, so I'm in no hurry to keep another shark.


----------

